# Kittens!!!!



## Custard (Apr 24, 2011)

OMG (this is to annoy Garza), they look so cute, sorry that I posted this after such a long time but... just look at them. I wish that they will grow up just like court jesters :joker: .


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 24, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Dudester (Apr 24, 2011)

Look at how spent mama cat seems to be.


----------



## caelum (Apr 24, 2011)

Awe, just look at 'em.


----------



## siouxj73 (Apr 24, 2011)

aw, they are beautiful! Poor mama looks like she needs a beer and a nap.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww, they're so adorable!


----------



## Custard (Apr 25, 2011)

They are all sleeping now, we try to give mama some free time. They are so adorable!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 25, 2011)

Awww... Look at 'em adorable little kittens... :thumbl:


----------



## Eluixa (Apr 25, 2011)

I want one! I love kittens!


----------



## Foxee (Apr 25, 2011)

siouxj73 said:


> aw, they are beautiful! Poor mama looks like she needs a beer and a nap.


 That's a common look for mothers of infants, doesn't seem to matter what species.


----------



## Mike (Apr 25, 2011)

Kittens are the spawn of Satan, or, at the very least, Sarah Palin.

Are you planning on keeping them? Selling them on the Kitten Black Market? I hear they make kitten puree there in Pakistan. "It's got electrolytes!"


----------



## Custard (Apr 26, 2011)

Haha, somehow I doubt that they are the spawn of Sarah Palin ! Well we already have people asking for them, at most we can keep only one of this litter. There are always people out here that want kittens! (I just wish that they had been pure breed so we could have kept them all)


----------



## sadiemaddie (Apr 26, 2011)

I had a cat once that had six kittens. I spent more time chasing after them then she did. First lesson in mommy hood.. They are so cute!


----------



## Custard (Apr 26, 2011)

Second lesson, the kittens never poop in the litter box.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 26, 2011)

It won't be long before they climb the curtains and rip up the furniture as well, but then they will play with you and you will forgive them.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 26, 2011)

Ahhh, so cute! We are about to have puppies in a week or two. Baby animals are sure adorable.


----------



## Luckystars1987 (Apr 27, 2011)

Awww cuteness!!


----------



## Luckystars1987 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love baby animals... I was soooo close to putting a duckling in my handbag today.. it was right there looking all fluffy and adorable!!!


----------



## Custard (Apr 28, 2011)

Well the kittens have begun their assault. They dont know that they are supposed to poop in the litter box. Since they are in my room the first victim is my bed and now my shirt.


----------



## whoscribbles (Apr 28, 2011)

Can I just say that the little hat you made for the cat in your avatar makes it a million times more adorable?


----------



## MeeQ (Apr 28, 2011)

This makes me feel ill. I love cats; but more for their ability to hate and be superior to everything around them. Not kiddy cuddly (look it has a photoshoped gun) stupid feline.

My cats are evil, which is winners. No touchy!


----------



## Custard (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, we have a commando cat (extreamly shy..... sort of). If a new guy touches him he will rip that guys hands out.


----------



## sadiemaddie (May 2, 2011)

Just let them be baby's. Mom should be the one who is the comando..


----------



## Inchworm (Oct 22, 2011)

OMG! Did mum & babes come from heaven? They are so angelic! I WANT ONE! I NEED ONE! But I don't think my 5 pet rats would be too pleased...! 

BIG & HUGE hugs & kisses to them all please! :icon_bounce:


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't have any pets, i,d like to have them for alittle while and then give them back !!

 Nooooooooooo cleaning up

 they look beautiful LOL


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 23, 2011)

Very cute! Have to like kittens.


----------



## Custard (Oct 23, 2011)

Guys, we already gave the kittens away ages ago! :3

We even had a new litter. lol


----------



## richard william (Nov 25, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww... They are so cute!!!!!!!


----------

